# Zebra Danios & Female Sorority?



## Mimmi (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello, I have a 20 gallon, live planted, mixed sand/gravel tank with a sorority of 4 female bettas, going to up the number to 6-8  But I was wondering if a school of 5-6 zebra danios would be proper tankmates for them. I've researched quite a bit and some sites say they are quite compatible while others say that the Danios might nip the Bettas' fins. 

So I'm not all too sure if I should place them together or not. I've also heard if you kept the number to 5-6 Danios, they tend to keep to themselves so hopefully they won't nip the bettas' fins? What do you guys advise me to do?
:|

-Mimmi
(Also planning to add otos to the mix or maybe a few cories once I get some more algae XD)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I keep the longfinned gold and silver Danios with both my male and female Betta in a 75g heavy planted tank and have never had any issues between them. 

The only issue I would see is if the 20g was a regular and not a 20g long and the Danios not having enough swimming room, these guys are fast swimmers and need lots of space to zip around and a regular 20g my not provide that and they could become nippy due to being cramped.
And then the feeding issue with them...these guys are as fast of eater as they are swimmer and could eat up all the food before the other fish could get to it.


----------



## Mimmi (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooh thanks for the reply. It's actually a 20 gallon HIGH tank. Would that cause issues? =( It's 18" tall, 24" x 12".


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would not stock Danios in a 20gH, these guy need lots of swimming space to zip around.


----------



## Mimmi (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------

